# New bow recommendations!



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

jayzbird said:


> Look on Archerytalk.com classifieds. I bought a used bow on there recently that was$1000.00 bucks new for 320.00, and it's only 2 years old. Alot of good deals on there if you can catch them before they sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Just realize that a 2-3yr old bow shot a lot could need ~$100 or so in cables and strings and re-tuned. Of course it's best to askbthose questions up front.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

mrmikegap said:


> Where can you shoot an Obsession bow? According to their website, the only dealer is in St. Johns, I live in Troy.


Xpedition makes basically the same bows (actually a little nicer in my opinion) - Contact Drew Streeter of Streeter Custom Archery, he is a local Xpedition Dealer and can hook you up.


----------



## mrmikegap (Aug 29, 2011)

Atchison said:


> Xpedition makes basically the same bows (actually a little nicer in my opinion) - Contact Drew Streeter of Streeter Custom Archery, he is a local Xpedition Dealer and can hook you up.




Do you have a phone # or address?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jayzbird said:


> Look on Archerytalk.com classifieds. I bought a used bow on there recently that was$1000.00 bucks new for 320.00, and it's only 2 years old. Alot of good deals on there if you can catch them before they sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I have not owned a new bow in 20 years, a new bow will be $1000 used $300 or less. That said, Bear compounds are really stepping up , they have almost no hand shock, and are priced real well. I shoot Mathews but friends on league nights shoot them all , and I have shot a few of their bears deadly quiet.


----------

